# How should the LL Bean Norwegian Sweater fit?



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey all.

Snagged one in Large, because the seller said that it wasn't sized very generously. Wow, it seems kind of big. I'm a 40 in coat size, and the shoulder seams fall where they should, and sleeve length is OK, but it seems...voluminous. Is this the way it should be? I can look for a medium but they all were going for more than I paid for this one.

I always heard they ran small...guess I could wash it warm to see if it gets any smaller.

Opinions?


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

It should fit like this. It's a sweater, not a muscle shirt.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

If I can suffer the mockery of my wife, I'll post a pic of me wearing it so I can get expert opinions. I'm wearing it tomorrow. I may buy a medium as well to compare.

Oh, the mockery from that will be intense. Maybe it should be mailed to work instead...


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

Is this the original one or the new one? I can tell you that the new ones fit VERY strangely and not at all like the picture below. The balloon out at the sides like crazy. I've never owned the original one so I can't comment on the fit of that one, though the one on the guy in the older catalogue picture seems to be pretty snug.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

As a chronically skinny dude, I have become used to more billow than pictured in the Bean ads. But if the bulge drops below the bottom of the sweater, it's time to size down! I'm 5'9" 140, and a vintage Norway-made medium fits me well. From what I gather the new breed is much fuller in the gut.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

If we're talking about the new one, I'm also a 40 chest and am quite happy in a small, which is still nice and roomy. The medium was a little to billowy in the sleeves & chest and was also a little long. For reference I'm about 5'10" 175lbs.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

This is the vintage model. You sound like me, Unmodern, except I'm two inches shorter.

I'll get the pic soon.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

From an SF post:



luftvier said:


> I received one of these as a gift for Christmas and absolutely love it.
> 
> A relatively slim 36R, I find myself wondering why everyone's complaining about the fit. I ordered a small and it fits me well - slim in the shoulders, arms, chest, and through the waist as well.
> 
> I am glad to have received it!





luftvier said:


>


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

^That guy is certainly in the minority.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Memphis88 said:


> ^That guy is certainly in the minority.


I actually know the poster and trust his words.

Makes me wonder if there is actually so much variation between individual sweaters.


----------



## unmodern (Aug 10, 2009)

Then I would say try a vintage medium. With a 22.5" or so chest (I think---sweater's not handy) it should still fit your upper body.


----------



## qwerty (Jun 24, 2005)

In which direction is the design supposed to go? Seems to go in two different directions in the vintage ad.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

I've had odd experiences with the size.

Right now, I have a vintage Large that fits me perfectly, even though I usually take a Medium sweater in all other brands, so that tells me they run small.

However, I also had a vintage Medium that was actually bigger than the vintage Large I have...


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Both.

You will have to trust me on this, I know some one who has been in the Bean archive and just says its a quirky Bean thing. I know it appears that the early models sixties through 80's have the birds eye running left to right and I have seen examples myself. Circa 88-89 I bought one from Bean and it ran from right to left. If you are the neurotic sort it is painful that the made in China models run left to right(the direction many people think the originals ran) I have seen models 20 to over 40 years old still in service. Any way if you have the pleasure of owing one enjoy it for what it is and for how many years of pleasure it can give you.



qwerty said:


> In which direction is the design supposed to go? Seems to go in two different directions in the vintage ad.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

qwerty said:


> In which direction is the design supposed to go? Seems to go in two different directions in the vintage ad.


The photo of the models in the vintage ad is reversed. You can tell by the snaps on their vests.

My understanding is that the new model sweater was intentionally produced with the pattern running in the opposite direction from the vintage ones. The ads illustrate this. Luftvier has a new sweater, but his photo is a mirror image.

It's certainly possible that there have been variations over the years, as C. Sharp suggested.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

Regarding the pattern...

The sweater on the right (top) was purchased in 1979. The one on the left, 1983. More info here.


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

srivats said:


> I actually know the poster and trust his words.
> 
> Makes me wonder if there is actually so much variation between individual sweaters.


I trust what he says to even though I don't know him. The picture certainly doesn't lie. I've heard a whole lot of complaints about the sweaters. The comment section of the sweater's page on the Bean site is littered with them.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I received one of the new all-wool sweaters for Christmas.

I got an XL, which fits well in the shoulders (46-48). The ribbed hem fits properly at the hips, but the length is such that there is a roll of material at the waist. 

It fits like I think it's supposed to, with plenty of room for moving around while skiing or harvesting anchovies.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

Just initiated a swap for a smaller size vintage sweater with another member. I'll post medium and large pic comparisons. Just got a haircut, so I should be presentable.


----------



## room5 (Jul 10, 2009)

Had same problem. Always take a medium in a sweater and the Bean fit was awful. Much too bulky. The fit was awful. Stupidly I washed it and that made it worse. Label tells you dry clean only. Should have returned it.


----------



## Pink and Green (Jul 22, 2009)

This is the new model I presume? The old ones just said wash cold, dry flat. Just curious.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

L L Bean merchandise is about same quality and price as J C Penny's Thunder Bay Line and Sears Lands End. I live in Maine and would not have L L Bean in my closet. Stay with J Press, Ben Silver, Cable Car and Orvis. Save your money until you can buy the better items, thats how i do it and I thinks it works. I am a wage earner, not well off.


----------



## room5 (Jul 10, 2009)

*for pink and green*

Yes, the new model. It'll be in a garage sale once I get the energy $2.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm the original owner of a size XL vintage LLB Norwegian sweater (the old 80/20 wool/rayon kind) and its fit is huge.

I have a 49.5" chest and 18" arms, and it's quite roomy on me. Makes it good for layering, which is fine by me as it's such a heavy sweater I only wear it on the very coldest days.

If I buy one of the new ones, I will probably try a Large.

That catalogue scan takes me back! I wore a navy Trail Model LLB vest all through college. It had oceans of beer and acres of pizza spilled on it and still kept going strong--the machine-washability factor came in most handy.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

PJC in NoVa said:


> That catalogue scan takes me back! I wore a navy Trail Model LLB vest all through college. It had oceans of beer and acres of pizza spilled on it and still kept going strong--the machine-washability factor came in most handy.


Indeed. I have one in green, 80's vintage. Still wear it.

They don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## Vespa (May 16, 2005)

I have a blue from the late 80's 80/20 blend XL tall. Not a lot of stretch so sat in shelf while I grew to XXL. Now back to 48 chest and fits great up top but has always been longer than I liked but the snug waist keeps it from settling down on hips so looks ok. It is 20+ years old and looks new


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Topsider said:


> Indeed. I have one in green, 80's vintage. Still wear it.
> 
> They don't make 'em like they used to.


Amen to that. Now I wish I had kept mine.

The Norwegian sweater is pretty bulletproof too as long as you keep the moths away. Mine looks new as well.


----------

